# Communications???



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'll be traveling to SA for the World Cup. My husband and I will be leaving our three children with our parents.
It seems to be challenging to find out how we will be communicating with them. I will have my laptop and would like to talk via e-mail, Facebook, and SKYPE. However, my internet provider does not work in SA. So, is there a solution? What is the best way to get online? 
Also, our phone charges will be $1.69 per min. Is there a better solution for this as well?

Thanks So Much,
Shanti


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Your hotel will have internet access, there are also umpteen internet cafe type setups.
we talk on (video)skype daily between Ireland and SA 

Its not quite Darkest Africa anymore.


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

Daxk said:


> Your hotel will have internet access, there are also umpteen internet cafe type setups.
> we talk on (video)skype daily between Ireland and SA
> 
> Its not quite Darkest Africa anymore.


Thanks, I assumed there would be alot of internet cafes. What about wifi? Is that available in most places?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No, but it is available, contact wherever you are staying and ask them.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

WIFI is available and so are a few internet cafes here and there. It's also possible to buy a 3G card to connect with- and Skype works just fine- although not cheap.


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

ROKZY said:


> WIFI is available and so are a few internet cafes here and there. It's also possible to buy a 3G card to connect with- and Skype works just fine- although not cheap.


I tried to buy a 3G card, your right it is very expensive and AT&T said it will not work in SA. 
Where else can I but one from? Can I buy one in South Africa and use their service?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

USA said:


> I tried to buy a 3G card, your right it is very expensive and AT&T said it will not work in SA.
> Where else can I but one from? Can I buy one in South Africa and use their service?


I bought mine here in SA through Vodacom (at a mall store). I was able to plug it in and use it without issue.


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

ROKZY said:


> I bought mine here in SA through Vodacom (at a mall store). I was able to plug it in and use it without issue.


Thanks!! I'll look into that.


----------

